# Photokina September 2012 link



## Gman (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.photokina.com/en/photokina/presse/index.php


----------



## Gman (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Photokina September 18th. counting down the days...*

Photokina begins on the 18th of September I wonder whether Canon will make any announcements before then or leave any new stuff for the show? 
Counting down the days now.


----------



## Gman (Sep 1, 2012)

only 17 days to go now, isn't anyone excited yet?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Gman said:


> only 17 days to go now, isn't anyone excited yet?



For what? Canon to announce a new product for us to buy in 18 months? Not really.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Gman said:
> 
> 
> > only 17 days to go now, isn't anyone excited yet?
> ...



.
What we've got here is failure to communicate.

I don't know if it's consumers or the "press" or what, but we seem to be mistaking Canon market forecasts for product announcements.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2012)

Canon as well as Nikon make their new camera announcements in the weeks leading up to Photokina. So expect multiple announcements with the best coming about 1 week before.
As noted, Canon seems to have adopted a announce now - design later strategy. This prevents rumor sites from getting a good handle on a upcoming model for the simple reason that it does not exist.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As noted, Canon seems to have adopted a announce now - design later strategy. This prevents rumor sites from getting a good handle on a upcoming model for the simple reason that it does not exist.


I'm not trying to disagree (because that would be a hard sell with what we have seen with 1DX, the supertele's, and the 24-70 MkII), but the 5D3 was actually available very soon after the announcement.

Maybe Canon is doing this deliberately on the "pro" equipment to avoid defection? If that is the case, is it working for them?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon as well as Nikon make their new camera announcements in the weeks leading up to Photokina. So expect multiple announcements with the best coming about 1 week before.
> As noted, Canon seems to have adopted a announce now - design later strategy. This prevents rumor sites from getting a good handle on a upcoming model for the simple reason that it does not exist.



About those announcments, what's happened to this page? No word prior to the 1d x firmware, nothing on the 6d, which has serious rumors elsewhere. Nothing stating Arthur Morris's founding that the 1d X focuses at f 8 with the Kenko converters. A lot of stuff going on, but The front page of this site have been pretty quiet for a while now. Seems firmware at least is an easier than lenses rumor to catch.

This could've been a fun topic for this site:

http://www.cameraegg.com/a-dirty-used-canon-eos-1d-x/


----------



## Aronek (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to visit one day, should be interesting, new tech always is  But wouldn't be worth it on its own I think, I guess I would make it a general vacation too.


----------



## Gman (Sep 5, 2012)

Considering how many new items have been introduced already this year, I doubt that Canon has anything else new left to introduce at Photokina,
- the G1X, two new Powershots, the EOS M, the 1DX, the 24 to 70mm lens as well as some I dont remember.
I think we should stop worrying about whether or not there will be anything new.


----------

